# "Your system has run out of application memory"



## IRM (Apr 28, 2018)

I was using iphoto before and had problems and was advised to switch to Lightroom.  I'm an artist and not a techy.

I get this message ("Your system has run out of application memory") when I am running only LIghtroom Classic CC and Finder.  The Activity monitor shows 14.5 GB to 15 GB of RAM is being used.  Lightroom says it is syncing 27K photos.  Many of my photos are there but they are greyed out and I get the spinning wheel of death when going into the Lightroom app.  So, I can't even look at my photos.  There may well be duplicates, but I don't think that is the problem.  

What should I do?

I have a MacBook Pro 15" with 1 TB of memory with at least 250 GB unused.  There are 16 GB of RAM.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum .  16GB od RAM should be sufficient.   Why are you sync'ing 27K photos to the Cloud?  Do you need to see every photo in you LR catalog on your mobile devices?  Or your Web portal to the Cloud images?   If the answer is yes, then you are going to need to be patient.  In LR temporarily, you can turn off sync'ing until we get the system sorted out.  I'd like to know how many COPU cores you have and whether LR is using the GPU for acceleration.  In LR, navigate to the Help menu and click on "System Info..." then copy and paste that info into a reply here.    Once I have that information, I can better advise.


----------



## IRM (May 1, 2018)

Cletus, thanks very much for your help.  I didn't think I was trying to sync my photos to the cloud.  I signed up for LIghtroom CC and then someone advised me to switch to Lightroom Class CC.  I don't need to see every photo on my mobile devices.  Why would it think it is syncing?  I can't figure out how to turn off syncing.  I went to the sync panel in Preferences and it shows a "Delete Sync Items" button an a place where it says it is preparing to sync.  How do I turn off syncing temporarily?

Here is the info from Help > System Info:

Lightroom Classic version: 7.3 [ 1164630 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Language setting: en
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.13.4 [17E199]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 2.6 GHz
Built-in memory: 16,384.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16,384.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 6,829.3 MB (41.6%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 87,266.9 MB
Memory cache size: 78.0MB
Internal Camera Raw revision: 933
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 5
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 20MB / 8191MB (0%)
Camera Raw real memory: 21MB / 16384MB (0%)
Displays: 1) 2880x1800

Graphics Processor Info:
Metal: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M



Application folder: /Applications/Adobe Lightroom Classic CC
Library Path: /Users/ilanamanolson/Pictures/Lightroom/Backups/2017-05-27 1106/Master cataloge-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/ilanamanolson/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) AdobeStock
2) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) Nikon Tether Plugin

Config.lua flags: None

AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: 10.0x7
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-10.30.25 355.11.10.10.30.120
OGLEnabled: true
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2018)

IRM said:


> I can't figure out how to turn off syncing.  I went to the sync panel in Preferences and it shows a "Delete Sync Items" button an a place where it says it is preparing to sync.  How do I turn off syncing temporarily?


You can pause syncing (which is effectively the same as turning syncing off) by opening the Activity Centre. To open that, hover the cursor over the ID Plate and should should see a downward-pointing arrow-head, at that point single-click on that will reveal the Activity Centre. The top entry is the sync status line, and you can turn off syncing by clicking on the pause icon to the right.

But a more pertinent question is one you asked....why is it syncing? Syncing FROM Classic to the cloud only happens when the user explicitly enables images or collections for syncing. Even is syncing is active, nothing will upload from Classic unless/until the user tells it to. Assuming you haven't done that, we may have to look elsewhere. You said that you initially signed up for the cloudy LR CC, then switched to Classic....so did you do any work in LRCC first, such as importing your iPhoto library? I'm wondering if that 27k images that are being synced in Classic are actually syncing DOWN from the cloud (when sync is enabled in Classic it only uploads what you tell it to upload, but automatically downloads any images it finds already in the cloud).

When you use that Activity Centre to pause syncing, directly underneath the line "Sync with Lightroom CC" should be a line telling you how much cloud space is already being used, out of the total allowance.....can you report the details of that line?


----------

